# 500-1000 sized threadline reel



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I love fishing very thin rods for flatties etc...[strong 2500 sized reels feel fine for open water kingys]...My 500 sized reels are rust prone and need regular remedial servicing.I like casting a 1/8 jig like a bullet on 4 or 6 lb braid.
In keeping with a salt water appropriate quality casting reel around $100[on sale of course!];what would you recommend?
Yours in tyre kicking,
johnny


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I just bought a couple of Pflueger GX7 reels from Basspro in the US, sight unseen, and ends up they are about 500 size. Well, put it this way, they are smaller than my 1000's so assume they are 500 size. About $79 here, $25 in the US (of course).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Symetre is a fine reel for the salt. I've been dragging two through the salt for a few years and they're both doing well. Can be had for $120 or thereabouts but smallest is 1500 size. 1500 can cast much smaller weights than 1/8oz


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I can cast unweighted plastics a fair distance with my 2000 Daiwa Sol loaded with 4lb fins. an sx40 can be cast over 20M you can actually loose casting distance going to a smaller reel. The smaller diamater spool requires more loops of line to come off of the reel causing more friction therefore decreasing your casting distance. Wind knots are also more prevalent with smaller diameter spools.

Lee


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=2435

Stradic on sale for $150. Built for the salt. They are bargain at that price.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

gra said:


> I just had a look at these, all stainless bearings and not a bad looking little reel at all. I'd be interested to know if you're happy with them. I love tiny reels for my little 4'8" rod. Just bought a little ABU 1000 from Amart for $40. It feels great but it's high maintenance which is why I didn't bother to recommend it.
> Gra


Thats what I thought which is why I bought a couple. Unfortunately I can't tell you if they are any good as they are still sitting in the box they were shipped in. They do look ok, for US$25 - not sure if I would have paid $80 for them though. I do need to get out more....


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

A normal spinning rig seems heavy and cumbersome compared to the joys of a 4-5' easily loaded yet whippy ultralight rod with reel matching...the bumps and lifts felt through the line seem exaggerated...the take by a fish is even more exciting and intimate... it is a subset of fishing styles unto itself...Rods seem more linked to the arm of the fisher..Many 500 reels seem to be downmarket versions of their bigger brothers..What's the smallest size for sols?I got 2 already![$220 for one,208 the other].Got a pfluger...Got a micro tica and daiwa 500..Thanks on the shimano recommendations/prices..I will shop at Raymond Terrace who will match/beat anyone...hence the hunt for recommendations on product.
[This week or two will be focused on replacing my glass damaged stuff from the theives]
The poetic and pragmatic and appreciative ,
johnny


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sols come in sizes down to 2000, the 200 is by no means a big or heavy reel though :lol: :lol: . as for feeling more connected with a 4-5' rod :? :? have you tried something like a 7 foot Loomis imx with a 2000 sol on it? Light as a feather and so sensitive its unreal

Lee


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

i got a 500 series reel around 4 years ago from amazon in wetheril park. its an unknown brand but had 3 yrs warranty and im still using it now although it is needing replacing because its had to many dunks in salt water..
that cost me $60 back then

just checked its a cetus gv500

anyway my 2c
Timm


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Penn Affinity 1000 would get my vote.

Personally I like a bigger reel, I use a 3000 Applause for breamin, trout...flatties, throwing everything from resin head jigs to squid jigs, bait rigs ect..Ive got 6lb fused braid on it now and it handles that and fireline no problem. I rinse it with a hose, spray it with innox and thats it, I cant fault it. The drag isnt spectacular but with a little tlc its more than respectable 8) Most of its life has been in the salt and mostly shorebashing so has plenty of dunkings, allthough I think if you rinse and lube any reel after each trip they should last until they wear out...rather than cease up.

Smallest ive tried is a 1500 and didnt like it at all but each to their own, I like the extra weight, it seems to balance and give me some leverage.

check em out mate, they dont seem to attract the fanboys like some other brands but they have some good gear  the Affinity and Applause arnt highend reels but neither are their pricetags. Should find one in your price range, maybe a pack of gulps more :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Baldy and al.,and yep got a penn 3000!...I just dig little reels and the more balanced intimacy of challenge when spinning the flats etc....7' rods and 2500 reels are fun in conventional way...I even have a phillipino 2000 that hasn't missed a beat...a daiwa 3000 etc.etc.....its the feng shui of getting your food with chop sticks instead of the usual shovel!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Johnny,
For Bream, Flatties and Whiting, I fish with 2 Diawa Regal 1000Xi on 5' Graphite rods. All bought from BassPro in the US. I bought 3 of the rods for abut $30 US each and the Diawa's cost about $35 US each. I think I got the lot (2 reels and 3 rods) for $220 A$ all up delivered. Both the rods and reels are great. Not specifically designed for salt water, but they've both been dunked a couple of times and with a 15 minute lube job ever few months while I'm watching the toob and a rinse and inox after each use, they are just fine.

They're light and on 4 lb braid I can chuck even small plastics and HBs a long way.


----------

